# Tax preparation



## Paysay (Apr 4, 2007)

This question is for those boat owners who keep their boat in a charter fleet. 

I've been working on my 2008 tax return using TurboTax. I figured I'd be OK since I was using respercted tax preparation software. Well, it turns out that Turbo Tax want's to enter my income from the 1099 on schedule E and expences on schedule C. This got me doing some researching but I'm still not sure which schedule I should use. How do you folks enter your income and expences, Schedule C or Schedule E? Has anyone out there been audited and do you have any advise to offer the rest of us?


----------

